# Kindle Fire- stupid mistake, did I ruin it?



## all2473 (May 8, 2012)

Okay, so I had rooted my kindle fire with burrito root and loaded TWRP, and I flashed CM7. It was working great until I had the ridiculous idea that I wanted to return to the stock ROM. I booted into TWRP, and used recovery to get the stock ROM back. That worked fine, but then I realized how much I hated the stock ROM in the first place, so then I went back into TWRP and tried to flash CM7 again. Somehow I accidentally pressed wipe system (don't ask me how, I think I'm just a little stupid sometimes) and now it won't boot into anything but TWRP. I really screwed up. Someone PLEASE help fix this- I feel like such a moron.
EDIT: Found an unbrick utility on xda forums by ZombiePiratez (easiest way to find it is to google "kindle unbrick utility"
ZombiePiratez is a GOD. Ran it and bam, back up and running!! The only snag I ran into was it was saying "waiting for device" but someone posted a tip that made it work perfectly. Just disconnect the kindle from the computer, start the utility, then plug the kindle back in. Also, I am not an expert with the command line, so another tip someone gave to run the utility was when you have the jar file downloaded, type: "java -jar KindleUnbrickV1.1.jar" I know that's probably a ridiculously stupid thing not to know, but I'm offering it up in case other novices can't figure it out. Other than that, 100% user friendly. Got me back up in stock rom and then I was able to flash CM7 again and I'm running again.


----------



## jspradling7 (Nov 13, 2011)

Off hand I would say "Nope, you didn't ruin it" : )

Glad you got it running again.


----------

